# Just in time to make my cat happy - awesome festool catbox eq



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Cute! It's nice to know that Festool has not only expanded its product line but also reached our to our feline friends. Clever review.


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

LOL! Great review.

Unfortunately, I cannot afford a Festool box. But I do have a couple of Grizzly boxes coming this week. I wonder if my cat will find the quality acceptable?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm guessing that I'll have trouble finding adaptors to make the Festool box work with other boxes?


----------



## wood_fox (May 30, 2011)

@SirGareth - make sure your grizzly boxes were made in the ISO9001 factory as I've heard some of them have come out not quite square. This ruins the feng shui for the cat.

@Manitario - yeah, the box doesn't play well with others. It has a proprietary packing tape system to close itself up, and the scratching post attachment is quite pricey. But for some reason, my cat *needs* it.


----------



## mgipson (Feb 22, 2009)

Being poor my cats have to make do with a Woodcraft box, I hope they don't see your spoilt kitty in a Festool box.


----------



## Heavy (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazing. It is from Festool and doesn't cost at least 500$ lol


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I see your catbox came with the satellite already hooked up! (Oh, that was just mean)


----------



## R_Stad (May 9, 2013)

Glen - Excellent, thoughtful, detailed review. It appears Festool Research and Development have been doing their homework. Just so you know, you got an audible laugh out of me. Privacy flaps on 2 axis - that's cutting edge innovation.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Now both my cats want their own boxes, thank you for sharing.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It's a pity you can't do a like for like comparison with a Makita box. Would you say the Festool is particularly well made?


----------



## johnLT (Jul 18, 2012)

We don't have any cats at our house so if anyone wants our Festool catbox, first $500 gets it. I'm also listing it on Craig List so this may go fast.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I need to immediately go out and get a full Festool setup (and a cat).


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like cats from space even like em


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL nice post!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Once the lampshade is removed, and his paw is healed, I wonder if he will he still be happy with it?

Cats with a boo-boo prefer a solitary, secure place where they can heal in safety. Nice of you to provide such a place, thanks! Great review, Glen.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

I see kitty was a bad kitty, for he wears the cone of shame.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys are making me split a gut over here, too funny! My cats would continually fight over the box until one of them gets sick of fighting and pees in it thus claiming it and ruining the experience for the other cats. Does the Festool perhaps have a built-in urine drying or BUD system along with AFC (ammonia filtration canister)?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice review…since it's a Festool box, I am assuming it is ridiculously overpriced..
Cute Kitty..


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

That sure is a nice looking Systcat EQ. Have you thought of upgrading to the Systcat EPQ? Iv heard that it comes with a built in dander filter.


----------



## wood_fox (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for going along with my little bit of humor everyone!

@smitdog - the unit does have a BUD and AFC, although it's under Festool's proprietary name of "PeeStream". 
@JeremyPringle - yeah, I would have liked the EPQ, but as it was free from festool, I can't complain.

Take care and thanks for the comments - hope you all had a good chuckle


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Bravo! Thank you!


----------

